# Chef Tim Love's Tailgating Truck



## sw2geeks (Sep 6, 2013)

I have posted some photos before of Chef Tim Love's truck from the Austin Food & Wine festival, But this time I was able to shoot a couple of videos. 

Here is video of Tim Love giving me a tour of the truck and cooking up some game hens. He chopped them up with a Shun Cleaver. 

[video=youtube_share;0BwgHe8Jw2c]http://youtu.be/0BwgHe8Jw2c[/video]

And here he is talking about tailgating.

[video=youtube_share;jZpFhACtGbI]http://youtu.be/jZpFhACtGbI[/video]

Had fun checking it out. He has a new truck that Jesse James in Austin is customizing right now.


----------



## swarth (Sep 6, 2013)

cough....cough....douche...cough


----------



## sw2geeks (Sep 6, 2013)

swarth said:


> cough....cough....douche...cough



Me? Him? Both? It is a pretty cool truck


----------



## swarth (Sep 6, 2013)

Him...but I kid...I don't know him....just comes off that way.


----------



## sw2geeks (Sep 7, 2013)

On a side note, I shot most of the Video with an Canon EOS M camera that Canon has been clearing out the last couple of months for $300 to $350 (depending on the lens). It has the same sensor as a 7D and with the 22mm f2 lens is great for taking pictures of food and knives. I have also been using it for all my food pics in the last couple of post.


----------



## don (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. The set-up is ridiculous, but I want it.

Regarding the EOS M, the videos came out great. I was wondering about the canon, but decided against it cause the reported slow focus. Did you encounter this?


----------



## sw2geeks (Sep 8, 2013)

don said:


> Thanks for sharing. The set-up is ridiculous, but I want it.
> 
> Regarding the EOS M, the videos came out great. I was wondering about the canon, but decided against it cause the reported slow focus. Did you encounter this?



They fixed the focus with a firmware update. It is not super fast, but very usable, especially for video with its auto focus.


----------



## rshu (Sep 8, 2013)

That is pretty awesome, i want one too...


----------



## Kyle (Sep 9, 2013)

The "douche" comment above has me wondering what Tim Love's reputation is like. He opened up a new steakhouse in Denton about 3 blocks from my place. I've been wanting to go but I can't convince my girlfriend to go with me. Apparently Tim closed down his Love Shack burger shop to open up the steakhouse, but in doing so he fired every single employee, with zero notice and refused to even interview any of them for positions at the new place. Denton is a close knit town so a lot of these people are her friends and this caused a bit of a controversy last year. Anyways, I'm not a local (just recently moved to the DFW area last year) and didn't know anyone effected by it, I just think it's pretty cool that Denton has a good steakhouse in town so I don't have to drive to Dallas.


----------



## Justin0505 (Sep 9, 2013)

Bud Light? Really? I guess he's into recycling and wants to drink beer that tastes like someone already drank it once....
He couldn't have at least thrown some Shiner Bock in there? Makes me think that InBev and Toyota probably picked up most of the tab for that thing. 

Pretty cool piece of engineering, but I wonder if there are problems with the lids on those metal containers popping off and getting stuck in the drawer if he hits some bumps when driving. 
Also, I wonder why they chose such a compact bedded truck to start with: just think of what they could have fit if they used a full-sized bed. 

At least they dressed it up with some local texas jewelry. 

Nice work on the video though. I've been wondering about that little Canon: really nice that it has a crop vs a micro 4/3 sensor and that all of the DSLR glass should work on it. I can't stand doing serious photography without an optical viewfinder, but I bet it's great for video. I'm sure the lighter weight is nice when you're holding out in front of you for extended periods of time. You managed to keep it really steady, where you using any type of vidro grip or steadicam system?


Not to take this too far OT, but I noticed that SLT is also selling an American made carbon chef's knife with Tim's name on it. Doesn't look half bad, any idea who's making it? 
http://www.surlatable.com/product/PRO-1138577/Tim-Love-Chefs-Knife


----------



## don (Sep 9, 2013)

Justin0505 said:


> Not to take this too far OT, but I noticed that SLT is also selling an American made carbon chef's knife with Tim's name on it. Doesn't look half bad, any idea who's making it?
> http://www.surlatable.com/product/PRO-1138577/Tim-Love-Chefs-Knife



Printed with "Handcrafted by Lamson & Goodnow."


----------



## sw2geeks (Sep 9, 2013)

Justin0505 said:


> Bud Light? Really? I guess he's into recycling and wants to drink beer that tastes like someone already drank it once....
> He couldn't have at least thrown some Shiner Bock in there? Makes me think that InBev and Toyota probably picked up most of the tab for that thing.
> 
> Pretty cool piece of engineering, but I wonder if there are problems with the lids on those metal containers popping off and getting stuck in the drawer if he hits some bumps when driving.
> ...



My understanding is that he packs a lot of the loose stuff inside the grill.

The EOS M is great for video because of the auto focus and the stepping motor lenses. I have a 5d MKII which shoots great video, but the focusing has alwaysed been an issue when run & gunning. I do have the camera on a stealthy stabilizer.

The camera has actully be pretty good for taking food pics with its f2 lens and touch screen focus. You just touch what you want to be in focus on the screen and it takes the picture.


----------



## Duckfat (Sep 10, 2013)

No self respecting Texan I've ever met would be caught dead in a pimpy Toyota.


----------



## Dardeau (Sep 10, 2013)

Denton is one of the coolest places in the world. I was there for a day or so a while back, and people bought the entire group I was with lunch just for being from out of town. Everyone we met while we were there went out of their way to make us welcome. I've been meaning to go back ever since.


----------



## Baby Huey (Sep 10, 2013)

Dardeau said:


> Denton is one of the coolest places in the world. I was there for a day or so a while back, and people bought the entire group I was with lunch just for being from out of town. Everyone we met while we were there went out of their way to make us welcome. I've been meaning to go back ever since.



We were just in Denton for the holiday weekend. Had a blast.

As for a Texan tail gate truck it is a nice toy, but the real deal for a Texan would be a pimped out trailer so the truck could actually be used to pull and haul stuff.

Like this one......

[video=youtube_share;DyuCEfEi1aE]http://youtu.be/DyuCEfEi1aE[/video]


----------



## Notaskinnychef (Oct 19, 2013)

I think that this guy is a total douche. Quite arrogant, at least of what I have seen on TV (granted I have never met him, nor eaten his food). I mean hell, even on "the next iron chef" he was crap. just made a steak and made one for himself, thought it was very respectful. I am sure that many people here don't watch such tv but still, wasn't impressed. 

On a side note, I know that iron chef is staged and they get prep time to figure out their plan before the show, but I still watch it sometimes


----------



## Crothcipt (Oct 19, 2013)

From what I remember what Chef Son posted about I.C. There is a possibility of 3 main ingredients you get to know a month before. (prep/menu time) At the time of the shoot, you get to know what the ingredient is. For many chefs that wouldn't be enough time for 1 little alone 3.


----------

